# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Qeveria amerikane pezullon avionin e ri Boeing 787

## EuroStar1

SHBA - Qeveria amerikane pezulloi fluturimet e avionit të ri Boeing 787, duke thënë se kompanitë ajrore amerikane nuk mund ta përdorin këtë avion, pa u zgjidhur problemi i rrezikut që lidhet me bateritë e tij. Ky tip i ri avioni është pezulluar edhe nga kompani ajrore të vendeve të tjera, duke përfshirë ato evropiane. 



Urdhri i Administratës Federale të Aviacionit prek vetëm kompaninë United Airlines, e vetmja në Shtetet e Bashkuara që përdor avionin Boeing 787, të quajtur Dreamliner. 

Kompania United tha se do ti transferojë udhëtarët në avionë të tjerë dhe do të punojë nga afër me autoritetet dhe me firmën Boeing, për të rishikuar operacionet e 6 avionëve Dreamliner që ajo përdor. 

Vendimi i ngutshëm i Administratës Federale të Aviacionit erdhi në të njëjtën ditë që dy kompanitë më të mëdha ajrore të Japonisë i pezulluan fluturimet e avionëve të tyre Dreamliner deri sa të bëhen kontrollet e sigurisë. 

Japonia ka thuajse gjysmën e të 50 avionëve Dreamliner të prodhuar deri më sot nga firma Boeing. Edhe kompania Air India pezulloi fluturimet e të 6 avionëve të saj Boeing 787. 

Në aeroportin O'Hare të Çikagos, një zëdhënës i linjave ajrore polake, LOT, u konfirmoi udhëtarëve se kompania kishte anuluar fluturimin e inaugurimit të avionit Dreamliner për në Varshavë. 

"Arsyeja është se si Boeingu ashtu edhe Administrata Federale e Aviacionit i kanë rekomanduar anulimin bordit tonë në Varshavë, përsa kohë që hetimi vazhdon, tha zëdhënësi Frank Joost. 

Udhëtarët nuk janë ankuar për ndryshimin e planeve. 
"Edhe po të isha unë në vend të tyre do ta kisha anuluar fluturimin, thotë ky udhëtar që kishte në plan të fluturonte me Boeing 787-n. 

"Më mirë të niset nesër me një avion tjetër se sa të rrezikohet, thotë Ewa Potoczak, burri i së cilës kishte në plan të udhëtonte. 

Kompania Boeing tha se po punon ditë e natë për të sqaruar problemin e baterive. 
Vendimi i Administratës Federale të Aviacionit shënon një dështim tjetër për këtë avion që pritej të vendoste standarde të reja për udhëtimet ajrore. 

Shembulli më i fundit është kur pilotët e kompanisë japoneze All Nippon Airways u sinjalizuan gjatë fluturimit nga Yamaguchi në Tokyo se diçka po digjej dhe se bateria kishte probleme. 

Dje, ata bënë një ulje të detyruar në aeroportin Takamatsu dhe udhëtarët u evakuuan duke përdorur rrëshqitësit prej gome. 

Inspektimi nxori se nga bateria kryesore prej litiumi pranë kabinës së pilotit kishte rrjedhur një lëng i djegshëm. Ekspertët gjetën shënja djegieje pranë vendit të rrjedhjes dhe ministria e transporteve tha se kjo mund të kishte shkaktuar aksident. 

Më 7 janar, në një avion Boeing 787 të parkuar në aeroportin Logan të Bostonit ndodhi një zjarr i shkaktuar nga bateria. 

Boeing 787-a është avioni i parë në të cilin përdoret gjerësisht bateria prej litiumi. Por në të kaluarën kjo lloj baterie ka krijuar shqetësime sepse mund të shkaktojë zjarr. 

Boeingu ka marrë porosi për të prodhuar 800 avionë Dreamliner nga kompani ajrore të shumë vendeve, të cilat e pëlqejnë sepse shpenzon më pak karburant.

----------

